# Vintage Traynor speakers



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I picked this up the other day, in very good shape for the year, i think around 1982, and they have the original speakers ..2-10's in each Cabt.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice find....now if you can just avoid the temptation to start swapping stuff out.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The come with a mixer in Belleville?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> The come with a mixer in Belleville?


yes but the mixer is broken


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> yes but the mixer is broken


I see that. I tried to buy them .. but got one of those... "I 'll get right back to sooner or later "... went sailing instead. I was looking for monitor speakers mostly... but I really prefer 15"s. 

They cleaned up nice eh ....


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice find regardless of the mixer problem.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nice set of PA cabs...what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

There is nothing on the back of the speaker but a Number, but from a post i seen i think they are eminence, they have square magnets which i have never seen before.


----------

